# Best way of combatting annoying body odour?



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Some say use deoderant, some say don't use deoderant. Sometimes the smell remains on my clothing even after washing. I bathe and shower every day and always use Lynx deoderant. Plenty of it. Mind you it has only been one person that has mentioned it.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Diet can cause it at times , have know peeps who suffererd badly with it


----------



## tintop666 (Jul 2, 2013)

I tend to use anti persperant blocks the paws as deodorant just tries to hide the smell lol, sure or lynx fies the job for me.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

I know people have botox injections to help stop sweating, unsure if that helps but you could look into this.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Dont go next to your friend's after leg day bro.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybe the annoying body odour they are referring too IS the Lynx (and plenty of it)

Try something less 'in your face' like Sure with an antiperspirant


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

If you sweat alot use driclor once or twice a week before bed and was off in the morning. This will freeze your sweat glands.

Use deordorant and try wash as many times a day as you can?

See your doc too?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Use an antiperspirant and not Lynx. Lynx simply masks the smells whereas something like Sure for Men or Nivea for Men actually combat the odour.

The best thing I ever used was a thing called Pit-Roc. Whack it on after a shower/bath before bed and let it dry, then go to sleep. It covers the pores up and stops you sweating and will also stop a lot of the odour.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

my wife occasionally uses some stuff called Drilclor ( l think that's the name )

Stops her sweating completely.

Personally if l don't use deodourant l stink within hours for some reason.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> If you sweat alot use driclor once or twice a week before bed and was off in the morning. This will freeze your sweat glands.
> 
> Use deordorant and try wash as many times a day as you can?
> 
> See your doc too?


Diclor is the dogs too


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

If it's only one person that's mentioned it you might get a second opinion before getting too worked up about it. They may just be extra sensitive or maybe even taking the mick.


----------



## itsluke (Jul 25, 2013)

don't go near a person with a body odour too, as some of it may rub into you. or if you sweat too much, ask what your gp can do about it.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

OP, if you use Driclor (or anything with aluminium chloride hexahydrate in it) beware that after the second/third consecutive night of wearing it, it itches like fcuk, pmsl. 2-3 times a week on non-consecutive days works a treat. But if your body oder is as a result of general bad hygiene, diet etc, then the Driclor will only help with sweating, not the smell.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

0% alcohol roll on IS THE WAY FORWARD <<<<< the alcohol is what causes the smell


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mate, you're not at fault here, society as it fault. People should just accept you for who you are. I'm here for you


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure Quantum get the job done mate no problems there and it does actually last for 24 hours.

Failing that slap on some old spice!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Some say use deoderant, some say don't use deoderant. Sometimes the smell remains on my clothing even after washing. I bathe and shower every day and always use* Lynx deoderant*. Plenty of it. Mind you it has only been one person that has mentioned it.


So you're between the age of 14 and 16 at a guess. Don't worry you'll probably grow out of it


----------



## spreader (Jan 15, 2013)

Be careful about blocking the sweat glands, As its the body's way of cooling.

If you do use a product don't use it all over the body.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

THIS is the best, kills all bacteria, costs less than a fiver, doesn't leave white marks on black clothes and lasts nearly a year!

There are also unconfirmed reports that it makes you a sexual god:wink:

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1288&prodid=1531&cid=252


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've noticed that the more you use of the same anti-perspirant, the more your body gets used to it, and the less effective it becomes. So I think your best bet is to rotate with some of the ones mentioned in this thread. Odaban is my favourite.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Always uses the other halfs selection of products

I do sweat alot, but with no probs.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

sure men dry roll on deodrant and eat healthy and I never keep a fully loaded bush under my arms. could probably go days without smelling at all. If I eat a take away have a few beers I smell like death.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

washing helps


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i always clip underarm hair a bit, half length, no particular style.

Roll on is far superior to spray IMO. sure do a great one, as do L'Oreal for men (silver and orange) ...can express how much better these are than that stinking thick right guard spray that you get, vile stuff.

Yeah and wash! lol maybe you just smelt one time dude? i do if i go to the gym. also wash clothes regularly, use a washing powder AND a nice smelling agent.

hope this helps


----------



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

pit-rok was the best for totally eliminating odor for me, but then as i wore it more and more I started to stop sweating under my arms completely and start sweating every where else a lot worse, such as my face, back and chest.

good if you use it occasionally tho


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sure for men is the best anti-p iv used. Its the best imo.

Iv only used the sprays, roll on's are sh1t if you have armpit hair, just gets a sticky mess and I don't like feeling like iv got vasaline under my arms, its irritating to me.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> washing helps


 That's a bit extreme isn't it?


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Having probs myself with finding the right antiperspirant/deodorant , the roll on from aldi is good. Find though whenever I'm in test it's a lot worse than it would be normally and smells a lot more too. Have had to throw loads of clothes away lately after training because the smell won't wash out of them. A few people have even commented on me smelling!! Not good especially as I'm a clean freak. Going to give that H&B deo a go I think!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> OP, if you use Driclor (or anything with aluminium chloride hexahydrate in it) beware that after the second/third consecutive night of wearing it, it itches like fcuk, pmsl. 2-3 times a week on non-consecutive days works a treat.


I've found this out. My armpits are currently covered in nappy rash cream!


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Change your clothes daily and make sure they get washed asap. My stepsons clothes need boil washing if he leaves them lying around


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Could try that stuff that stops you sweating, Driclor. Brought me up in horrible rashes and stuff though but it does work, I used it because I didn't want sweat patches on my work shirts last summer.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I use Driclor too, don't make the mistake of using it daily though . Twice a week is enough, too much and you will more than likely get itchy and rashy.


----------

